# Got a package from Renee (Dugout) Its Sweeeeeeeeeeetttt!!!!  :-)



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2012)

When I say sweet i'm not kidding! Dugout sent me a quart of pure honey right from the bees azz!![8D]

 When Tom went to visit the "Dugouts" on his road trip Renee sent a nice BIG bottle of liquid gold back with Tom (Penn Digger) and then Tom Mailed it on to me.

 Thanx Renee for the gift and thanx Tom for the relay [] 

 I am sure I will be Buzzed out from all that honey. No pun intended its better then coffee in the morning.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is a pic for size against Willy hes a quart high lol


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2012)

Well Rick, I'm not your Hunny, but you are welcome.
 Now go dig a privy so we have some bottles to look at.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 27, 2012)

Finally !  i can Post it[8|]------Thank's  Renee~~~ your 1 of a kind[sm=thumbup.gif] and thats  Good[]~Fred.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2012)

Your welcome too Fred. I am sure everyone agrees it is nice to trail along in your pictures when you guys go out and dig.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Well Rick, I'm not your Hunny, but you are welcome.
> Now go dig a privy so we have some bottles to look at.


 
 I know but your someones hunny so your a hunny []

 I am trying to get permissions,its rough when you have to do it all by yourself.

 i want to see bottle as much as you do []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2012)

How many Bee hives do you guys have??


----------



## Dugout (Aug 27, 2012)

We have 2 "sites" where a beekeepper sets the hives.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> We have 2 "sites" where a beekeepper sets the hives.


 
 A girl at work,her father is a bee keeper. She gave me a small bottle not long ago. That's long gone,I don't think yours will be gone for a whileee .[]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 27, 2012)

SWEET DEAL , but rick , that shirt? is that like a chain gang style? do you wear a ankle bracelet? ball and chain? ,hahaha![8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> SWEET DEAL , but rick , that shirt? is that like a chain gang style? do you wear a ankle bracelet? ball and chain? ,hahaha![8D]


 

 LMAO  thats the sound of the man workin on the chain gang

 The shirt looks kind of long don't it? I was in my under wear when my wife took the pick. I had to do a little photo shop tailoring


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry you didn't get the prairie pie you were hoping for Rick.  That SD honey is some great stuff!!  Thanks again Dugout, you're the best!  We'll all be buzzed up here for a while.  Joe, did you try your's yet?

 PD


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> SWEET DEAL , but rick , that shirt? is that like a chain gang style? do you wear a ankle bracelet? ball and chain? ,hahaha![8D]


 

 LOL!  How about it?[]

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> SWEET DEAL , but rick , that shirt? is that like a chain gang style? do you wear a ankle bracelet? ball and chain? ,hahaha![8D]


 
 LMAO what don't ya like my shirt??  

 That's the sound of the man working on the-----------[]


 I had to do a little photo shop tailoring. I was in my underwear when my wife took the pic. I dont think you wanted to see what was on them so I made my shirt longer  [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow this site is acting weird. I tried to post a while back and I got Not responding. I didnt think it sent. But it did. 


 So I'll re pete my self again[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow this site is acting weird. I tried to post a while back and I got Not responding. I didnt think it sent. But it did. 


 So I'll re pete my self again[]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 28, 2012)

Your welcome Penn Digger. Gotta sweeten up those eastern boys!  And sorry you didn't get a pie either. Ya shoulds waited another day before you came.


> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Sorry you didn't get the prairie pie you were hoping for Rick.  That SD honey is some great stuff!!  Thanks again Dugout, you're the best!  We'll all be buzzed up here for a while.  Joe, did you try your's yet?
> 
> PD


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Sorry you didn't get the prairie pie you were hoping for Rick.  That SD honey is some great stuff!!  Thanks again Dugout, you're the best!  We'll all be buzzed up here for a while.  Joe, did you try your's yet?
> 
> PD


   I was in my under wear when my wife took the pick. I had to do a little photo shop tailoring 

 If you didn't stretch that shirt Rick, there would have been a new meaning for the words prairie pie[8D]


----------



## towhead (Aug 28, 2012)

Sure...why don't you just tell em it's your nightie?!  The only thing missing is your cap!


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 28, 2012)

Too funny!

 PD


----------



## rockbot (Aug 28, 2012)

To bad your shirt wasn't black and yellow! you'd look like them bees... []

 I love honey with peanut butter and chocolate chips! only half a million calories per serving but who the hell is counting.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 28, 2012)

Ya know Julie I really liked that night suit. So I bought one.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes...as Fred said....Now we can all properly thank you for all the great things you contibute here,...AND the awesome honey!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 28, 2012)

And also....Thank you to Tom for bringing it back east!....[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 28, 2012)

What! you dont like my freakin suit Joe ?Jesus


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 28, 2012)

Everyone needs a sick rick night shirt, photo chopped of coarse...[][][]


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 TMI my friend!

 PD


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Ya know Julie I really liked that night suit. So I bought one.[]


 
 Looks like you already had one?


 Sick PJ Man!

 PD


----------



## towhead (Aug 29, 2012)

Hot stuff!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Hot stuff!


 
 Is it the hair less legs???  smoothhh as plastic! []


----------



## towhead (Aug 30, 2012)

That's creepy!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> That's creepy!


 
 Hot n creepy hummmmmm. Sounds like a girlfriend I had once. Lol


----------



## Dugout (Aug 30, 2012)

You also are welcome Joe. Hope you all enjoy it to the last sticky drop. I like mine in my hot Darjeeling tea every day. And it is good for you. I'm glad to share it with you.


----------

